# Lowering the fuel pressure for KR with dual carb?



## Mark MK2 (Jun 9, 2013)

helo..
I have a MK2 golf with mk3 fuel thank with electrical fuel pump...
the engine is KR 16V with two dual SOLEX carb.. I realized that the electric pump pressure is high enough for the carb...
How can I lower the pressure? What does the glass in the picture(Taken from 8v engine with carb)







Does it help me?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

The thing depicted in your post is a fuel pressure regulator from a factory carbed 8v. Goes with a mechanical fuel pump. The fpr regulates the pressure and also the flow (the mech. pump pulse the fuel, carbs usually prefer an even and constant fuel flow).


About your specific problem.

I assume the electric pump you have is stock for fuel injected engine, so a high pressure one. It will likely kill the gaskets on your carbs and cause them to leak fuel, not a thing you want to happen on a hot running engine... 

So, your best bet is to install an electric fuel pump specifically designed for carburetted applications, i.e they are HIGH volume yet LOW pressure pumps. Carter P4070 or Facet are commonly used. With this, your carbs will guzzle and atomize petrol like never. Since you already have all the wiring and relays for your f.i. pump, it should be fairly easy to do the swap. I don't know at what pressure the SOLEX normally runs, so you may need to add an in-line fpr to lower a bit more the pressure from the pump. Malpassi Filter king are used for decades, they are tunable and have a built-in fuel filter. They also look good in an engine bay! Other brands surely do the job too.


Another option could be to keep your f.i. pump and run a good FRP in line before your carbs. Not sure about this, though, someone should confirm that (will the fpr handle the pressure from fi pump?). My thought is that the 8v one shown in your post won't live very long at high psi.


I'm no carbs guru, so won't accept any liability form anything stated above . Do your homeworks and dig the interwebz.

Good luck.


----------

